# BAFTA Game Awards 2013 Nominees revealed



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2013)

If I counted right then Journey and TWD are leading the bunch with 8 and 7 nominations respectively.

*Action*

 Borderlands 2
 Development Team
 Gearbox/2K Games

 Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
 Development Team
 Treyarch/Activision

 Far Cry 3
 Dan Hay, Patrick Plourde, Patrik Methe
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Halo 4
 Development Team
 343 Industries/Microsoft Studios

 Hitman: Absolution
 Development Team
 Io – Interactive/Square-Enix

 Mass Effect 3
 Development Team
 BioWare/EA

*Artistic Achievement
*
 Borderlands 2
 Development Team
 Gearbox/2K Games

 Dear Esther
 Robert Briscoe
 Thechineseroom/thechineseroom

 Far Cry 3
 Jean Alexis Doyan, Genseki Tanaka, Vincent Jean
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Halo 4
 Development Team
 343 Industries/Microsoft Studios

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 The Room
 Mark Hamilton, Rob Dodd, Barry Meade
 Fireproof Games/Fireproof Games

*Audio Achievement*

 Assassin’s Creed III
 Mathieu Jeanson
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Beat Sneak Bandit
 Simon Flesser, Magnus “Gordon” Gardeb?ck,
 Simogo/Simogo

 Dear Esther
 Jessica Curry
 Thechineseroom/thechineseroom

 Far Cry 3
 Dan Hay, Tony Gronick, Brian Tyler
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Halo 4
 Development Team
 343 Industries/Microsoft Studios

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

*Best Game*

 Dishonoured
 Development Team
 Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks

 Far Cry 3
 Dan Hay, Patrick Plourde, Patrik Meth?
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 FIFA 13
 David Rutter, Nick Channon, Aaron McHardy
 EA Canada/EA

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Mass Effect 3
 Casey Hudson
 BioWare/EA

 The Walking Dead
 Development Team
 Telltale Games/Telltale

*British Game*

 Dear Esther
 Daniel Pinchbeck, Robert Briscoe, Jessica Curry
 Thechineseroom/thechineseroom

 Forza Horizon
 Development Team
 Playground Games/Turn 10 Studios/Microsoft Studios

 LEGO: The Lord of the Rings
 Development Team
 TT Games/Warner Brothers Interactive Entertainment

 Need for Speed Most Wanted
 Development Team
 Criterion Games/EA

 The Room
 Mark Hamilton, Rob Dodd, Barry Meade
 Fireproof Games/Fireproof Games

 Super Hexagon
 Terry Cavanagh, Niamh Houston, Jenn Frank
 Terry Cavanagh/Terry Cavanagh

*Debut Game*

 Deadlight
 Raul Rubio, Luz Sancho, Oscar Cuesta
 Tequila Works/Microsoft Studios

 Dear Esther
 Daniel Pinchbeck, Robert Briscoe, Jessica Curry
 Thechineseroom/thechineseroom

 Forza Horizon
 Development Team
 Playground Games/Turn 10 Studios/Microsoft Studios

 Proteus
 Ed Key, David Kanaga
 Twisted Tree Games/Twisted Tree Games

 The Room
 Mark Hamilton, Rob Dodd, Barry Meade
 Fireproof Games/Fireproof Games

 The Unfinished Swan
 Ian Dallas, Nathan Gary
 Giant Sparrow/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

*Game Design*

 Borderlands 2
 Development Team
 Gearbox/2K Games

 Dishonored
 Development Team
 Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks

 Far Cry 3
 Patrick Meth?, Jamie Keen
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 The Walking Dead
 Development Team
 Telltale Games/Telltale

 XCOM: Enemy Unknown
 Development Team
 Firaxis/2K Games

*Family*

 Clay Jam
 Chris Roem Iain Gilfeather, Michael Movel
 Fat Pebble/Zynga

 Just Dance 4
 Alkis Argyriadis, Matthew Tomkinson, Veronique Halbrey
 Ubisoft Paris/Ubisoft

 LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes
 Jon Burton, Jonathan Smith, John Hodskinson
 TT Games/Warner Brothers Interactive Entertainment

 LEGO the Lord of the Rings
 Development Team
 TT Games/Warner Brothers Interactive Entertainment

 Minecraft: XBOX 360 Edition
 Development Team
 Mojang/4J Studios/Microsoft Studios Xbox LIVE Arcade

 Skylanders Giants
 Paul Reiche, Fred Ford, Scott Krager
 Toys For Bob/Activision

*Game Innovation*

 Call of Duty: Black Ops II
 Development Team
 Treyarch/Activision

 Fez
 Development Team
 Polytron Corporation/Microsoft Studios Xbox LIVE Arcade

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Kinect Sesame Street TV
 Development Team
 Soho Productions/Microsoft Studios

 The Unfinished Swan
 Ian Dallas, Nathan Gary
 Development Team
 Giant Sparrow/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Wonderbook: Books of Spells
 Development Team
 London Studio/ Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

*Mobile & Handheld*

 Incoboto
 Dene Carter
 Fluttermind/ Fluttermind

 LittleBigPlanet (Vita)
 Tom O’Connor, Mattias Nygren, Lee Hutchinson
 Tarsier Studios/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 New Star Soccer
 Simon Read
 New Star Games/New Star Games

 The Room
 Mark Hamilton, Rob Dodd, Barry Meade
 Fireproof Games/Fireproof Games

 Super Monsters Ate My Condo
 Development Team
 Adult Swim Games/Adult Swim Games

 The Walking Dead
 Development Team
 Telltale Games/Telltale

*Online – Browser*

 Amateur Surgeon Hospital
 Development Team
 Mediatonic/Adult Swim Games

 Dick and Dom’s HOOPLA!
 Adam Clay
 Team Cooper/CBBC

 Merlin: The Game
 Development Team
 Bossa Studios/Bossa Studios

 Runescape
 Development Team
 Jagex/Jagex

 The Settlers Online
 Christopher Schmitz, Guido Schmidt, Rainer Reber
 Blue Byte Software/Ubisoft

 SongPop
 Olivier Michon, Thibaut Crenn, Daouna Jeong
 FreshPlanet/FreshPlanet

*Online-Multiplayer*

 Assassin’s Creed III
 Damien Kieken, Mathieu Granjon, Yann Le Guyader
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Borderlands 2
 Development Team
 Gearbox/2K Games

 Call of Duty: Black Ops II
 Development Team
 Treyarch/Activision

 Halo 4
 Development Team
 343 Industries/Microsoft Studios

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Need For Speed Most Wanted
 Development Team
 Criterion Games/EA

*Original Music*

 Assassin’s Creed III
 Lorne Balfe
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Diablo III
 Development Team
 Blizzard Entertainment/ Blizzard Entertainment

 Journey
 Austin Wintory
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Thomas Was Alone
 David Housden
 Mike Bithell/Mike Bithell

 The Unfinished Swan
 Joel Corlitz, Ian Dallas, Peter Scaturro
 Giant Sparrow/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 The Walking Dead
 Development Team
 Telltale Games/Telltale

*Performer*

 Adrian Hough (Haytham) -Assassin’s Creed III

 Danny Wallace (The Narrator) - Thomas Was Alone

 Dave Fennoy (Lee Everett) - The Walking Dead

 Melissa Hutchinson (Clementine) - The Walking Dead

 Nigel Carrington (The Narrator) - Dear Esther

 Nolan North (Nathan Drake) - Uncharted: Golden Abyss

*Sports/Fitness*

 FIFA 13
 David Rutter, Nick Channon, Aaron McHardy
 EA Canada/EA

 F1 2012
 Development Team
 Codemasters Birmingham/Codemasters Racing

 Forza Horizon
 Development Team
 Playground Games/Turn10 Studios/Microsoft Studios

 New Star Soccer
 Simon Read
 New Star Games/New Star Games

 Nike+ Kinect Training
 Development Team
 Sumo Digital Ltd/Microsoft Studios

 Trials Evolution
 Development Team
 Antti llvessup, Kim Lahti
 RedLynx/Microsoft Studios

*Story*

 Dishonoured
 Development Team
 Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks

 Far Cry 3
 Jeffrey Yohalem, Lucien Soulban, Jeffrey Yohalem
 Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft

 Journey
 Development Team
 That Game Company/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe

 Mass Effect 3
 Mac Walters
 BioWare/EA

 Thomas was Alone
 Mike Bithell
 Mike Bithell/Mike Bithell

 The Walking Dead
 Development Team
 Telltale Games/Telltale

*Strategy*

 Dark Souls: Prepare To Die
 Development Team
 From Software/Namco Bandai Games

 Diablo III
 Development Team
 Blizzard Entertainment/Blizzard Entertainment

 Football Manager 2013
 Development Team
 Sports Interactive/SEGA

 Great Big War Game
 David Moss, Steve Venezia, Paul Johnson
 Rubicon Development/Rubican Development

 Total War Shogun 2: Fall of the Samurai
 Development Team
 The Creative Assembly/SEGA

 XCOM: Enemy Unknown
 Development Team
 Firaxis/2K Games

*BAFTA Ones to Watch Award in association with Dare to Be Digital*

 Pixel Story
 Martin Cosens, Thomas McParland, Ashley Hayes, Benhamin Rushton, Luke Harrison
 (Loan Wolf Games)

 Project Thanatos
 Hugh Laird, Andrew Coles, Thomas Laird, Alexandra Shapland, Thomas Kemp
 (Raptor Games)

 Starcrossed
 Kimi Sulopuisto, Vili Viitaniemi, Minttu Meril?inen, Petri Liuska, Andrew MacLean
 (Kind of a Big Deal)

Ceremony will be held on the 5th of March.

I like how they spell it Dishono_u_red :ho


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

I just skimmed through, but holy fuck...

>best innovation
>Black Ops II

>strategy
>Dark Souls

What the fuck?


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2013)

Seeing Dear Esther so many times makes me go


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear Esther... 

I'm also pretty sure The Room is notorious for being the worst film ever made, so why the bloody hell would you name your game the same as it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Am I the only one that feels like they could've picked a hundred better choices than Nolan North for performer?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Am I the only one that feels like they could've picked a hundred better choices than Nolan North for performer?



Hilariously, he does deserve to be there but not for Golden Abyss. Only Dave Fennoy and Melissa Hutchinson belong there, besides him, I think. It's the other three that are out of place and the lack of Daemon Clarke is bordering on criminal.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 12, 2013)

>Strategy
>Diablo III

What?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

At least it wasn't Desmond Miles...


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> At least it wasn't Desmond Miles...



Now that would have been embarrassing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing but western trash. Terrible.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

From Software is a Japanese developer.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think anyone knows what 'innovation' means anymore.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

> Story
> 
> Dishonoured
> Development Team
> ...



Fucking complete garbage.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 12, 2013)

Forza Horizon counts as a British game?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Forza Horizon counts as a British game?



Playground Games is a British developer, so I'd say so.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2013)

This is supposed to be the most professional game award show out there 

anyways, I don't see what's so outrageous about Dear Esther getting nominations for aesthetics. It's not like it was for game design or writing or anything like that. Not sure about Best Debut since thechineseroom made the free mod while Rob Briscoe basically rebuilt this all by himself.

Sad that Mark of the Ninja didn't receive any nods.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2013)

>Best story

Dishonored































































 :rofl


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2013)

sooo, Journey won the most awards tonight


*Action*

Far Cry 3

*Artistic Achievement*

Journey

*Audio Achievement*

Journey

*Best Game*

Dishonoured

*British Game*

The Room

*Debut Game*

The Unfinished Swan

*Game Design*

Journey

*Family*

LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes

*Game Innovation*

The Unfinished Swan

*Mobile & Handheld*

The Walking Dead

*Online – Browser*

SongPop

*Online-Multiplayer*

Journey

*Original Music*

Journey

*Performer*

Danny Wallace (The Narrator) - Thomas Was Alone

*Sports/Fitness*

New Star Soccer

*Story*

The Walking Dead

*Strategy*

XCOM: Enemy Unknown

*BAFTA Ones to Watch Award *

Starcrossed

hope I got them all right


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2013)

That's acceptable, but it's still a hilariously dumb list.


----------

